
The New OS Landscape: Real Competition  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/02/29/the-new-os-landscape-real-competition/
======
mhb
If Apple could provide a reasonably priced system for the customer who wants a
Mac for his desktop but already has a monitor, I think they might have
something.

~~~
jimbokun
That's the idea behind the Mini, but I think Apple's heart's not really fully
behind it.

